# {foreach.. XTC Produktliste



## fawad (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo an Alle!
Ich möchte, dass die Produkte gelistet werden, aber die Produkt Beschreibung sollte einmal vorkommen (ganz oben).
Ich habe es so geschrieben, aber leider erscheint die Beschreiben mehrmals vor (Anzahl Produkte = Anzahl Beschreibung). 


```
{foreach name=aussen item=module_data from=$module_content}
<p>{$module_data.PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}</p>
{/foreach}
```
Kompl.

```
{foreach name=aussen item=module_data from=$module_content}
<p>{$module_data.PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}</p>
{/foreach} 

{foreach name=aussen item=module_data from=$module_content}
<div style="width: 80%; float: left; padding-top:1px; padding-bottom:0px; padding-right:0px; padding-left: 10%; ">
    <div style="width: 40%; padding: 5px 15px 5px 32px; float: left; background-color: #EEE8AA;">
       <a href="{$module_data.PRODUCTS_LINK}">{$module_data.PRODUCTS_NAME}</a>
    </div>

    <div style="width: 40%; padding: 5px 4px 5px 32px; float: right; background-color: #FFDEAD;">
        {$module_data.PRODUCTS_PRICE}
     </div>
</div>
{/foreach}
```

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das machen soll?

foreach = schleife****? mit VM Php hab schon erledigt...
Das ist eine HTML Datei.


----------



## fawad (21. Mai 2011)

die -- Gibt eine Nachricht aus und beendet das aktuelle Skript
Ich weiß nicht wo ich "die" einfügen soll!?



```
{foreach name=aussen item=module_data from=$module_content}
<p>{$module_data.PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}</p>
{/foreach}
```


----------



## Maniac (23. Mai 2011)

Ist das Smarty?
Wenn ja dann könntest du den foreach-Iterator verwenden und abfragen wenn die erste Zeile ist, da die Description ausgeben und dann in den weiteren Zeilen normal weitermachen.
Oder aber du definierst einfach die Description in deinem PHP-Script und gibst sie im Template über der Schleife aus.


----------



## fawad (23. Mai 2011)

Danke ich habe es schon herausgefunden
Lösung:

```
{foreach name=aussen item=module_data from=$module_content}
{if $smarty.foreach.aussen.iteration == 1}
{$module_data.PRODUCTS_DESCRIPTION}
{/if}
```


----------

